# Thirty Two Lashed lace hooks?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't have the 32s but my Celsius boots have similar hooks and no issues on my hand. Take that for what it's worthm


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You have nothing to worry about


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

If your boot is moving around in your binding you have bigger issues... like how the hell are you snowboarding?


----------



## peaksix (Jul 9, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> If your boot is moving around in your binding you have bigger issues... like how the hell are you snowboarding?


I'm referring to the strap shifting slightly as you apply pressure down on your toe edge.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

peaksix said:


> I'm referring to the strap shifting slightly as you apply pressure down on your toe edge.


Ya take some anxiety medication for your paranoia, you're fine and overthinking everything way too much. (I mean that in the nicest way possible and only a third as sarcastic as it came off). Your boots should shift millimeters at most and even then seriously?


----------



## peaksix (Jul 9, 2015)

Sarcasm aside, I already have worn spots on my binding straps, and that's without metal hooks digging in. So I guess I'm sorry for wanting to prevent my gear from destroying itself?

https://imgur.com/a/ELC3e

Anyway, here is the boot in the binding. One hook is already pressing into the strap, and the other is, yes, "millimeters" away. So now that we can get past whether rubbing will occur, my question remains as to how much damage it will do.

And if you think that's a ridiculous concern to have, then you're welcome to move on with your life.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've got some bad news for you. Actually using your gear is going to cause some wear and tear. No way around it. If you want your gear to continue to look brand spanking new, buy some hooks and hang your board on the wall as a decoration.


----------



## peaksix (Jul 9, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> I've got some bad news for you. Actually using your gear is going to cause some wear and tear. No way around it. If you want your gear to continue to look brand spanking new, buy some hooks and hang your board on the wall as a decoration.


Sheesh, tough crowd. Nowhere did I say I expected it to look pristine. I've worked as a snowboard instructor where students literally would take chunks out of my board and my gloves are held together with various colors of thread. Believe me when I say that my gear is well-worn.

That, however, is very different from having a metal hook constantly digging into plush material. And if the solution to preventing pre-mature wear is a slightly different snowboard boot, then I fail to see why that's a question worthy of ridicule.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

As a former snowboarding instructor myself I think we can all admit that it doesn't mean anything because even the worst rider can get in at many resorts. 

That being said if you are paranoid about cosmetic damage adjust where the ankle strap sits on your boot. Or you know pretend you obviously know everything and berate the people you're asking for help.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

peaksix said:


> Sarcasm aside, I already have worn spots on my binding straps, and that's without metal hooks digging in. So I guess I'm sorry for wanting to prevent my gear from destroying itself?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ELC3e
> 
> ...


I have a couple of 32 boots with metal hooks.... no problems ever with the bindings ankle strap.

What you can do is move the ankle strap to the "higher" position (Burton bindings have an extra hole to change the ankle strap support).... it will add a bit of response, plus raise the strap a bit. Maybe that will make the strap sit completely on top and not rub against the metal hook......

Otherwise..... get Diode/Genesis ankle straps. I doubt the solid rubber will get frayed by those metal hooks........

Other than that. Ride it and dont care. Worst case you get a worn out ankle strap. Put some shoe goo or duct tape on it and go on with life  chicks dig it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

surprised OP got trad laces at all, what with the hurdles, caveats and whatnot.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

peaksix said:


> But now that I've received them, it seems like the large, metal lacing hooks will rub against my binding straps and totally rip them up. It looks like 32 has used this design for the last couple years. Can anyone comment on if this is a problem?


Damn. I just read this original post.

It SEEMS?? WILL TOTALLY RIP THEM UP??

So far this is all speculation on your part... I thought it was already happening.

Man...
Just ride it and don't care. If it starts gettig destroyed.... consider what i wrote above.


----------



## peaksix (Jul 9, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> As a former snowboarding instructor myself I think we can all admit that it doesn't mean anything because even the worst rider can get in at many resorts.
> 
> That being said if you are paranoid about cosmetic damage adjust where the ankle strap sits on your boot. Or you know pretend you obviously know everything and berate the people you're asking for help.


"Berate the people you're asking for help"? Wow, you actually think you're being helpful with your snarky replies. Let's recap: I asked for input on what kind of damage this issue would cause, if any. And you're "answer" was that it was a stupid question, then implied I had mental problems, and then implied my snowboard skills were lacking.

I brought up being an instructor not to try to impress anyone. It was to show that I actually get out and ride rather than put my gear in a display case. But apparently that went over your head and instead you took it as an opportunity to insult someone you know nothing about. So I am truly sorry I missed the part where you attempted to "help".

By all means, keep replying if you find this entertaining. But I'll be focusing on replies from people who don't come into a conversation with animosity.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I respnded with help. Told you the sarcasm was negligible but gave you sound advice. You denied it and got offended and told us we were wrong because you had pictures of cosmetic damage and teach snowboarding. 

Well the advice remains the same, get over cosmetics or switch where your ankle strap sits, you'll get no better advice from anyone here as those are your two answers


----------



## peaksix (Jul 9, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> I respnded with help. Told you the sarcasm was negligible but gave you sound advice. You denied it and got offended and told us we were wrong because you had pictures of cosmetic damage and teach snowboarding.
> 
> Well the advice remains the same, get over cosmetics or switch where your ankle strap sits, you'll get no better advice from anyone here as those are your two answers


You said the strap should shift "millimeters". I showed you pictures that the hook was within a millimeter on one side, and touching on another. But apparently that counts as "denying"? Ok.

And seriously dude? "because I teach snowboarding"? Re-read what I literally just posted above. At this point I can't decide if you're intentionally being an ass or just have no idea what we're talking about. I suppose it doesn't really change things either way.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

So if in fact you do get some rubbing and material break down what then? Burton will give you new ankle straps if you make up a special story. Why get all but hurt when the general consensus is it'll be fine. Those hooks destroy the laces way quicker than binding rub. It's not like your bindings are going to un-latch while riding throwing you out. They will not get "totally ripped up".


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Read what? That you said you teach and thus don't care about cosmetic damage but then send is a picture of cosmetic damage? It's cosmetic so according to your teaching comment end of discussion. If cosmetics matter adjust where it sits like we all said or get new straps. Again end of diacussion


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I just shat myself.


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

I have 32 Lashed and have no such problems. But I typically ride Rome Targas, I suggest new bindings :dance1:

Seriously, adjust the ankle strap position, see if that helps. You might also try adjusting the forward lean in your highback. I wouldn't adjust to the point of it feeling uncomfortable but those seem to be your options.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, one member here did have his board fly off his feet, double eject style, then land in a tree.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Take the straps off and take them to a boot repair place and ask if they can put a piece of tough leather on that area. Or you can do it yourself ●FIX HOLES IN LEATHER BOOTS●. I'm sure you can buy a square of leather that could be cut into strips for multiple uses. Google says kangaroo leather is the strongest.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

bksdds said:


> Take the straps off and take them to a boot repair place and ask if they can put a piece of tough leather on that area. Or you can do it yourself ●FIX HOLES IN LEATHER BOOTS●. I'm sure you can buy a square of leather that could be cut into strips for multiple uses. Google says kangaroo leather is the strongest.


I prefer panda and white rhino leather.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

f00bar said:


> I prefer panda and white rhino leather.


Nice choices f00bar. ccasion14:


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I prefer panda and white rhino leather.


Hmm...I thought baby seal leather was all the rage these days. At least with the club kids.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> Well, one member here did have his board fly off his feet, double eject style, then land in a tree.


I still get a good chuckle out of that one.

Yes dude, your bindings you'd been using for years somehow both simultaneously failed chucking you into the woods. Okay...

:rofl2:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ahh memories of posts past...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> ahh memories of posts past...


I think the op quit


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think we broke him.... I kind of feel bad.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> I think we broke him.... I kind of feel bad.


Well BA didn't even join in the hazing, so it wasn't really that bad.


----------

